# jammed 6-pack cd player



## sandybay (Mar 31, 2009)

I was putting cd's back into a 6 pack player to fast and some jammed inside,
its in a 2006 gmc yukon. the holder is seperate from the rest of the system but will not turn on anymore, anyone know how to get the unit out?
thanks in advance.:4-dontkno


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

The Install Doctor - The Do-It-Yourself Car Stereo Installation Resource


----------

